#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Ламдре. Подход к практике. Основа-путь-плод

## Aleksey L.

Доброго всем дня. 

У меня возник вопрос в связи с подходом к практике школы Сакья. 
Насколько я понял, *принятие результата как путь* - это и есть подход к практике ламдре, передаваемый по линии Сакья. 

В связи с этим, хотелось бы уяснить, каковы отличия этого пути от того, что преподносится как "эксклюзив" Дзогчена? У меня лично создалось впечатление, что дзогчен - бренд для привлечения западников, некая "тайная линия" .... западники любят тайны. Если есть какие-то доводы, помогущие разубедить меня в этом моем невежестве, был бы счастлив выслушать, дабы избавиться от иллюзий. 

Навскидку, на ум приходят несколько элементов - 
1) коллективные практики
2) танец ваджра
3) отсутствие понятие мандалы (хотя она заменена на цветовой круг для активного танца) 
4) тигле 

Кроме нововведения "танец ваджра" (для сохранения интеграции в движении), объединенной сети гаров и лингов, никаких отличий именно в подходе к практикам не приходит на ум. Ну разве что в дзогчен больше упор на непревзойденную йога тантру, тогда как в ламдре больше - недвойственные тантры .... что, собственно, и предполагает отличия в плоде 

хотелось бы разобраться
если что, Сэма попрошу не утруждаться.

----------


## Маша_ла

Лам Дре - это изучение и практика, в основном, Хеваджра Тантры. Учение было дано Вирупой и передается до наших дней. В учение Лам Дре входят Тройное Видение и Тройная Тантра.

В принципе, насколько я поняла до этого момента, все так же, как и везде, за исключением того, что тут фокус делается на изучении Хеваджра Тантры, которая, кажется недвойственная тантра. Но я не знаток тантр и могу глубоко заблуждаться, к сожалению. 

Сам концепт Лам Дре - ну, это глубоко и не мне об этом рассуждать. Суть - да, Путь и его Результат. По мере практики Пути, постигается Результат, насколько я поняла, до сих пор. 

Различие с Дзогченом я не знаю в чем, так как я с учением Дзогчена не знакома.

Думаю, как и все пути - все практики приводят в Просветлению, цель у них одна. Просто у разных адептов есть разные кармические связи с учителями и божествами, соответственно, сами понимаете. У каждого свой путь. И плод  :Smilie:  Конечный плод у всех один и тот же, насколько я понимаю. Просто разные пути к одной цели. У кого-то путь - через учение Дзогчен, у кого-то - через учение Лам Дре. 

К сожаление, в силу невежества в данном вопросе, больше ничего сказать не могу. Увы. В инете должна быть инфа на английском, я думаю.

З.Ы. Насколько мне известно, Хеваджра относится к Аннутара Йога Тантре. Что имел в виду автор темы под "непревзойденной йога тантрой" в Дзогчене, мне неведомо. Но, насколько мне известно, Аннутара Йога Тантра практики - это высшие практики Тиб. буддизма.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> К сожаление, в силу невежества в данном вопросе, больше ничего сказать не могу. Увы. В инете должна быть инфа на английском, я думаю.


Доброго дня! Вот одна из немногих  изданных книг по Лам Дре (англ)

http://books.google.de/books?id=Jitc...ummary_r&cad=0

----------

YanaYa (28.05.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ламдре и Ати Дзогчен это песни из разных опер.
Ламдре - путь преображения, трансформации.
Ати использует методы самоосвобождения и вообще между ними огромная разница.

----------


## Марица

> 3) отсутствие понятие мандалы (хотя она заменена на цветовой круг для активного танца)


                    Понятие "мандалы" в Учении Дзогчен вовсе не отсутствует. К тому же, "цветовой круг для активного танца"-тоже мандала.  :Smilie:  "Активный танец"- Танец Ваджра, терма знаменитого Мастера Дзогчен Чогьял Намкая Норбу Римпоче.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Танец Ваджра ни что иное как танец Цам уровня Дзогчен.

----------


## Тензин Таши

escho odna xoroshaja kniga o Sakya
http://books.google.com/books?id=W5e...&cad=0#PPP6,M1

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

В продолжение предыдущей публикации хотел бы поделиться ещё двумя книгами на английском, которые нашёл в сети в свободном доступе:
Biographies of Sachen Kunga Nyingpo and H.H. The 41st Sakya Trizin. Compilations by Ratna Vajra Sakya, Dolma Lhamo and Lama Jampa Losel
Lama Choedak Yuthok. Lamdre: Dawn of Enlightenment

----------

Маша_ла (08.09.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

А это как-то загружается или можно только с сайта читать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> З.Ы. Насколько мне известно, Хеваджра относится к Аннутара Йога Тантре. Что имел в виду автор темы под "непревзойденной йога тантрой" в Дзогчене, мне неведомо. Но, насколько мне известно, Аннутара Йога Тантра практики - это высшие практики Тиб. буддизма.


Маша. Таки "непревзойдённая йога-тантра" это и есть перевод названия аннутара-йога-тантра.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А это как-то загружается или можно только с сайта читать?


Загружается. По идее когда открывается файл, в верхнем левом углу меню, среди прочих, есть save a copy в виде дискеты.

----------

Маша_ла (09.09.2012)

----------

